# Mr. Hardwick's: HARDSHOTS - Mango Sticky Rice



## method1 (16/2/18)

*Mr. Hardwick's Hardshots: SHYNDO: Mango Sticky Rice*
A popular Thai dessert . 
Creamy coconut infused sticky rice with slices of ripe juicy mango.

We're super excited to have teamed up with Shyndo to bring you
his well loved MANGO STICKY RICE one shot.

Coming soon!
​

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/2/18)

Nice !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Carnival (16/2/18)

Wow, very creative! Nice one!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (16/2/18)

Why not just mix it up?

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/56405#mango_sticky_rice_by_shyndo

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Shatter (16/2/18)

Cant wait! Would rather get the hardshot than buying 6 flavors I might use once and never again lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/2/18)

Shatter said:


> Cant wait! Would rather get the hardshot than buying 6 flavors I might use once and never again lol



Especially seeing as the one concentrate is basically a third of the one shots price

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (16/2/18)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Why not just mix it up?
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/56405#mango_sticky_rice_by_shyndo



Purchasing the one shot is convenient, and you get to support the mixer directly. 

Of course the option is always there to mix yourself, the choice is yours!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Andre (16/2/18)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Why not just mix it up?
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/56405#mango_sticky_rice_by_shyndo


In addition to what was said above, I see it as a great way to start your DIY journey.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## Paul33 (16/2/18)

I truly love the option of one shots. 

Takes the thinking right out of diy. 

It’s been a looooong week. 

I don’t want to think...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (16/2/18)

Thanks @method1 been meaning to mix this recipe ever since I saw Wayne video on it. But DIY Rule 1 hit me hard!
Hardshots to the rescue

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (17/2/18)

This sounds very interesting @method1 
All the best with it

Just a question - is this more of a fruity vape or a savoury vape? I.e. where would you "position" it?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (17/2/18)

Silver said:


> This sounds very interesting @method1
> All the best with it
> 
> Just a question - is this more of a fruity vape or a savoury vape? I.e. where would you "position" it?



Somewhere in the middle, it has both savoury and sweet fruity aspects as well as a slight tartness.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/2/18)

method1 said:


> Somewhere in the middle, it has both savoury and sweet fruity aspects as well as a slight tartness.



Sounds great!!
thanks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (17/2/18)

method1 said:


> Somewhere in the middle, it has both savoury and sweet fruity aspects as well as a slight tartness.


Slight tartness.... this sounds right up @Stosta's alley  
Literal alley and literal tart....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## RichJB (17/2/18)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Why not just mix it up?
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/56405#mango_sticky_rice_by_shyndo



For me, it's a question of limiting my concentrates. I bought the one-shot of Obsidian because that saves me having to buy FW Pie Crust (no other recipes for it) and Flv Cookie Dough (expensive and I'm not sure I want it). 

The First Rule is becoming too problematic imo. I am falling further and further behind. I don't have five grand a month to spend on concentrates and the new lines are coming so thick and fast that I can't keep up. So I've decided to limit my concentrate stash to the absolute classics - TFA VBIC, Strawberry Ripe, FA Meringue, Cap SC and VC1, Inw Shisha Vanilla, FW Hazelnut, Flv Cream, etc. I have dozens of recipes for those and I know I'll be using them forever. I also have good throughput so I'll be using a bottle of each every 6-12 months and it won't degrade. 

For the more esoteric flavours, I'd rather just buy a one-shot. I reckon that the 100 most popular concentrates and 30 one-shots will give you a lot more mileage than 400-500 flavours will. Nearly two years after buying FA Cardamom, I have used 1ml of it. How on earth am I ever going to finish this?

It's a pity because it's always fun to get new flavours and try them out. But enough is enough. Wayne can shill Vape Train as much as he likes. I have only just started to dip into Flv and I still have PUR, HS, WF, LB, MB and DIYFS to invest in. By the time I've worked through those, not only will VT be old news, there'll be another ten lines on the market as well. It's a game of diminishing returns now. So classics + one-shots is the way forward for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (17/2/18)

Great explanation and great to read @RichJB
Thanks

Just reading your post makes me feel like I have a lot of catching up to do 
If you are falling behind, I cringe to think where I am in this ever expanding rabbit hole!

One shots certainly sound like a great option

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/2/18)

RichJB said:


> For me, it's a question of limiting my concentrates. I bought the one-shot of Obsidian because that saves me having to buy FW Pie Crust (no other recipes for it) and Flv Cookie Dough (expensive and I'm not sure I want it).
> 
> The First Rule is becoming too problematic imo. I am falling further and further behind. I don't have five grand a month to spend on concentrates and the new lines are coming so thick and fast that I can't keep up. So I've decided to limit my concentrate stash to the absolute classics - TFA VBIC, Strawberry Ripe, FA Meringue, Cap SC and VC1, Inw Shisha Vanilla, FW Hazelnut, Flv Cream, etc. I have dozens of recipes for those and I know I'll be using them forever. I also have good throughput so I'll be using a bottle of each every 6-12 months and it won't degrade.
> 
> ...



respect !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (18/2/18)

RichJB said:


> For me, it's a question of limiting my concentrates. I bought the one-shot of Obsidian because that saves me having to buy FW Pie Crust (no other recipes for it) and Flv Cookie Dough (expensive and I'm not sure I want it).
> 
> The First Rule is becoming too problematic imo. I am falling further and further behind. I don't have five grand a month to spend on concentrates and the new lines are coming so thick and fast that I can't keep up. So I've decided to limit my concentrate stash to the absolute classics - TFA VBIC, Strawberry Ripe, FA Meringue, Cap SC and VC1, Inw Shisha Vanilla, FW Hazelnut, Flv Cream, etc. I have dozens of recipes for those and I know I'll be using them forever. I also have good throughput so I'll be using a bottle of each every 6-12 months and it won't degrade.
> 
> ...



What he said.

If I may add, try finding one vendor that carry all those flavours. You end up spending a fortune on shipping fees.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Shatter (13/3/18)

Any ETA on this one? @method1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (13/3/18)

Shatter said:


> Any ETA on this one? @method1



Hopefully by end of March.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## method1 (19/3/18)

Checking out some other possible additions to the lineup

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (19/3/18)

method1 said:


> View attachment 126363
> 
> 
> Checking out some other possible additions to the lineup


Blackberry Milkshake?! Please be a winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (20/3/18)

*For authentic savoury eliquid for DIY or ready to enjoy, look no further. 
Mr. Hardwick's & Emissary Elixirs have got you covered. 
Welcome to Rice Week, have a rice day! *​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (20/3/18)

method1 said:


> View attachment 126484
> 
> *For authentic savoury eliquid for DIY or ready to enjoy, look no further.
> Mr. Hardwick's & Emissary Elixirs have got you covered.
> Welcome to Rice Week, have a rice day! *​


@method1 ... I think you and @Imperator should do a team power up and make something special.

You two do the most bizarre flavoursand manage to knock them out the park, I would love to see what you could come up with together!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (20/3/18)

Stosta said:


> @method1 ... I think you and @Imperator should do a team power up and make something special.
> 
> You two do the most bizarre flavoursand manage to knock them out the park, I would love to see what you could come up with together!


100%

Reactions: Like 2


----------

